# Bearded Algae Tank



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Ummm... how about moss instead?


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Because I can't control this element of my psyche that says 'Do something different'. I keep seeing these brilliant shrimp all over these masses of lush green, sparkling, waving, thick hair. I can't find moss that will do that.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

I say do it! 

But keep all your equipment, and I mean ALL your equipment completely separate from the equipment you use in your other tanks. I mean, buckets, nets, everything- cuz I swear that stuff can jump tanks.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep- I considered that. I am going to keep that tank in a completely different part of the house from the others. And buy all new peripherals- planting tongs, nets, dippers, etc and paint the handles red. 

Keep an eye out for someone with a really nice, lush outbreak of green brush.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ever get the tank setup?


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

#nofilter


----------

